# I <3 Mandy Moore.



## Westside (May 10, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says, Mandy Moore is the hottest chick.  Her new album Wild Hope is also really cool.  Any other fans here?


----------



## lagman (May 10, 2007)

I liked her first video,the one with the yellow beetle. I'm a HUGE Beetles fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, when you talk 'bout how cute a girl is, you post a picture


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2007)

She's cute, yeah. But cute ain't all I look for in a girl.


----------



## Westside (May 10, 2007)

@ Legend:  She is a good girl who doesn't pretend to be cool, she said herself that she is not cool and is proud, and I think that is the sexy thing for a women to do (modesty).


----------



## VVoltz (May 10, 2007)

And she is not that young, this was from 4 years ago, and is what made me really "like"her.









The video is called: I wanna be with you and it was from the movie Center Stage.


----------



## Westside (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ May 9 2007 said:


> And she is not that young, this was from 4 years ago, and is what made me really "like"her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that song!!!


----------



## Regiiko (May 10, 2007)

I love that ass!!!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 10, 2007)

haha you know she was in saved?


----------



## Hadrian (May 10, 2007)

Shes terrible.


----------



## Shinji (May 10, 2007)

Dont forget about the simpsons


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 10, 2007)

mmmm camel toe pics 


..... who is mandy moore ?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 10, 2007)

lol none of those had camel toes
do you even know what one is?

don't tell me you think the pic with her butt is a camel toe


----------



## Westside (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ May 10 2007 said:


> Shes terrible.
> 
> Wow, thanks for the terribly useful comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowser128 (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ May 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ May 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Shes terrible.
> ...



Thanks for the terribly useful thread


----------



## Shtroodle (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Regiiko @ May 10 2007 said:


> I love that ass!!!



Me too!


----------



## Westside (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ May 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ May 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hadrian @ May 10 2007 said:
> ...


This was supposed to be a serious thread, she is coming out with her new album. I already had a preview of the album, although not that good, it's still mandy.  No body is aware of her new album?


----------



## .TakaM (May 10, 2007)

mandy moore gets a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me

even though I'm all about the rachael leigh cook:


----------



## spokenrope (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 10 2007 said:


> BTW, when you talk 'bout how cute a girl is, you post a picture



Though I agree with your comment, that's a terrible pic of the girl.  She's smiling like she just suffered some head trauma.


----------



## lagman (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ May 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ May 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, when you talk 'bout how cute a girl is, you post a picture
> ...



Smile? Where? Does her face even appear on that pic?
Yeah... looks a little Joker-ish actually


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 11, 2007)

Compared to cheryl cole (girls aloud)?... Also voted #1 worlds hottest female singer by FHM





you're mad

More:











Infact, girls aloud in general >> mandy moore. Except the ginga.


----------



## Regiiko (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Shtroodle @ May 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Regiiko @ May 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I love that ass!!!
> ...



Very naice! High five! =D


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 11, 2007)

that's what mandy moore looked like before she got an agent


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 11, 2007)

OMFG, profit.


----------



## Tanas (May 11, 2007)

Cheryl Cole needs horse whipping... reason? I'd probably get banned if I said, so I's better not.
She's soiled goods, give me Mandy Moore over that slut anyday...


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 11, 2007)

Leave my wife alone!

-Ashley


----------



## Shinji (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 11 2007 said:


> that's what mandy moore looked like before she got an agent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There, I put them together so people dont misunderstand who you're talkin about


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 11, 2007)

LMFAO that is awesome


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 11, 2007)

you win


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 11, 2007)

Whats wrong with the ginger one from girls aloud? Everyone hates her o.O


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 11, 2007)

Nothing, I was just being stereotypical for the sake of it. I think she's prettier than Nadine anyways.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ May 11 2007 said:


> Cheryl Cole needs horse whipping... reason? I'd probably get banned if I said, so I's better not.
> She's soiled goods, give me Mandy Moore over that slut anyday...


Now I _gadda_ know.


----------



## Shinji (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ May 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tanas @ May 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheryl Cole needs horse whipping... reason? I'd probably get banned if I said, so I's better not.
> ...








???


----------



## VVoltz (May 11, 2007)

Are we gonna turn THIS thread into a Kittens thread too?


----------



## Westside (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ May 11 2007 said:


> Are we gonna turn THIS thread into a Kittens thread too?


No you may not, as this is NOT a testing thread.  I made it to talk about her new album for the last time....  Let's lock this before it really turns into a kitten thread.


----------



## Caoimhin (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, gimme teh cats, kkthx.


----------



## Bowser128 (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ May 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ May 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we gonna turn THIS thread into a Kittens thread too?
> ...


----------

